# Polished my Mosquito



## David0 (Mar 18, 2012)

I tore down the mosquito yesterday and polished everything i could. I think I want to do the slide next and maybe paint the frame


----------



## David0 (Mar 18, 2012)

oops forgot pics


----------



## NCWalrus (Mar 14, 2012)

How is it shooting?


----------

